# New finnex lights



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/finnex-the-new-breed-is-coming/
Makes you want to reconsider the switch to led. Will have to wait for these come out.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Figures. A week after I just bought a different one due to lack of dimming


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's fantastic! Thank goodness a company is working on an affordable effective led set up for us planted guys. I'm intrigued on a good dimmable replacement for my tek 4 bulb. Is it too much to ask for Crees now?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Darn it, just when I received a fugeray few weeks back...haha


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha nice. All my current LEDs are finnex. Buy I just splurged on a ecoxotic e-series for the new tank


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

So much for getting these new lights. Finnex.ca is gone and amazon canada has pulled finnex fixtures. As seen on the planted tank, their fixtures need csa certification and they're not going to bother as there is not enough demand in the canadian market.
[URL ]http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=748322[/URL]


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Boo that's super disappointing.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

ACK!!! What about that upgrade I was planning for after Christmas!?

I really like my finnex lights!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, it seems the thread i linked has been wiped out from the planted tank. I guess finnex (a sponsor) didn't like the questions being asked? :what:


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Ya, I was wanting to read that! Did you tear a strip off somebody? Or did somebody else tear a strip off somebody? Where would we get finnex lights, us weak-market Canadians?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Could we not still order from Amazon.com and have them shipped up here or pick up from the U.S.?


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just received my planted+ finnex that I ordered from Amazon.ca. Dang what the heck is happening!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

greenfin said:


> Ya, I was wanting to read that! Did you tear a strip off somebody? Or did somebody else tear a strip off somebody? Where would we get finnex lights, us weak-market Canadians?


Some of the posts were of emails between people and finnex. Some posts were questioning whether they should have ever been sold in canada in the first place without proper safety certification. I asked what kind of legal liability you would assume by using a canadian purchased or an over the border fixture if, by chance, it caught fire and caused damage or loss of life.

Shortly after the thread vanished, this one appeared from the finnex rep:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=751777



kim86 said:


> I just received my planted+ finnex that I ordered from Amazon.ca. Dang what the heck is happening!


I'm sure they have to fulfill orders that were already paid for.



Bobsidd said:


> Could we not still order from Amazon.com and have them shipped up here or pick up from the U.S.?










Yeah, I guess you could pick them from the states as i know nothing about the import of non certified electrical devices


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok, that was weird. Clicked on your link, took me to the post by the finnex rep (I suppose) and when I clicked on _his_ link it took me to amazon and a blurb on a bottle opener item. What the?


----------

